# Anyone recommend any online trainers?



## jbeard82 (Mar 4, 2018)

I need someone to tell me exactly what and when to eat.  Maybe with a workout plan as well.  I’ve seen a few on Instagram but I’m still nervous about giving people my money.  I’m looking to start around April Bc I’m currently remodeling a house and moving.  I pretty much have no kitchen right now.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2018)

Instagtam trainers are a great way to waste your money. Why not put some effort into learning how and why?


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 4, 2018)

Spongy has helped a lot of guys on here with their diet plans with great success. Not sure if he does workout plans, but he is also a very knowledgeable about trt which I know you just started last month. 


You should send him a pm.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 4, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Instagtam trainers are a great way to waste your money. Why not put some effort into learning how and why?


great info Tool Bag.


----------



## jbeard82 (Mar 4, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Spongy has helped a lot of guys on here with their diet plans with great success. Not sure if he does workout plans, but he is also a very knowledgeable about trt which I know you just started last month.
> 
> 
> You should send him a pm.



ok will do.  Thanks man.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Mar 4, 2018)

floridafitcare.com it's my website, I have a great app and website where I work with you on your specific goals and current level of fitness. I have had a lot of success with the online training and most of my clients use it in between their in persona sessions with me. the app offers your workout with instruction video of the exercise, you can track your progress ex; weights, reps, sets and it sync with your food (macros, calories) so I can keep an eye on it to see how you're doing.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2018)

Helios does training programs as well, but the focus is the diet.  Many people just starting out or at the intermediate level will benefit from a Helios workout plan, but the beauty of the program is everything is 100% customized around your lifestyle and that is why Helios is so successful.  I take what you're comfortable with and build on it.  

PoB had abs once.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 4, 2018)

I know an on-the-phone trainer

He pretty much tells you over the phone but you have to pay attention really good. It's not meant for people with ADHD


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 4, 2018)

I would scout your area and try to find a knowledgeable local trainer vs anything online. It'll take a bit more time & effort on your part but very much worth it in the long run. 

An online trainer cannot, ever, match the service of a real life trainer. And that's coming from someone who does both.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 4, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I would scout your area and try to find a knowledgeable local trainer vs anything online. It'll take a bit more time & effort on your part but very much worth it in the long run.
> 
> An online trainer cannot, ever, match the service of a real life trainer. And that's coming from someone who does both.



I absolutely second this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2018)

Just do tren. You won't need any diet or workout plan


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 4, 2018)

Dont listen to these guys 

online trainers can work wonders 

im available send me 19.95 so we can get started right away 

View attachment 5464


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 4, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> great info Tool Bag.



You're mad at Tool for offering good advice? What a nice way to show thanks...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 4, 2018)

Bostin Loyd....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 4, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Bostin Loyd....



3CC's Bruh!!


----------



## rburdge84 (Apr 9, 2018)

Only person that's online that knows what they are talking about in my opinion is John meadows. But his programs can be pricy


----------

